# A1-A3 update?



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is a simple question or answered elsewhere, I looked but couldn't find it here on the forums. I have Alpha 1 installed and working great, how do I go about updating to Alpha 3? Do I need to wipe? or install 2 first? Alpha 2 didn't offer that big of changes, so I never bothered to update, but with the changes in 2 and 3, it's time to update. So how do I do this?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can just flash A3 and you should be fine. Wipe dalvik and cache.

If you have any out of the ordinary problems, Titanium Backup your apps, wipe data, flash A3, restore Titanium Backup (apps only! no system data!).


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> You can just flash A3 and you should be fine. Wipe dalvik and cache.
> 
> If you have any out of the ordinary problems, Titanium Backup your apps, wipe data, flash A3, restore Titanium Backup (apps only! no system data!).


If you make a backup of your A2 with CWM, then install A3 and find you don't like it, can you just do a restore of the A2 backup? Or will this fail?

Frank
Michigan


----------



## johntash (Aug 26, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> If you make a backup of your A2 with CWM, then install A3 and find you don't like it, can you just do a restore of the A2 backup? Or will this fail?
> 
> Frank
> Michigan


Worked just fine for me a moment ago









If it doesn't work then you can probably wipe and flash.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> If you make a backup of your A2 with CWM, then install A3 and find you don't like it, can you just do a restore of the A2 backup? Or will this fail?
> 
> Frank
> Michigan


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Yes just wipe like you would normally. Front to back(jk) but really that's the point of the nandroid to restore previous sessions


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

johntash said:


> Worked just fine for me a moment ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. I will give A3 a try since I continue to have WIFI issues with A2.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Great. I will give A3 a try since I continue to have WIFI issues with A2.


I continue to have wifi issues with A3


----------



## Stan.S (Oct 4, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> I continue to have wifi issues with A3


I only have issues with the 5ghz band, it doesn't even see the network. 2.4 ghz b g or n work fine. Shame since both bands worked in the prior release. Since I have 50 mbps service at home it does make some difference.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> I continue to have wifi issues with A3


Wow. That update was painless. I just wiped the caches, moved the .zip file into the folder and told CWM to install it. It went so fast I thought something went wrong but after booting and check the info on the tablet, it shows A3. So lets see if any of my WIFI issues disappear.

Right before doing that I restored my backup of 2.1 that I created before doing a lot of tinkering. WIFI worked fine for over a day. Then today, I saw the white WIFI icon (instead of red). Went to networks and it said I was connected to my router but I wasn't :-( And it took a long time to get to that screen so something was running in the background for the 'network' . Wish I could figure out how to 'force close' or 'reboot' just that part of the code...

Will let you know if my WIFI issues clear up or not in a day or two...

Frank


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

same easy update for me too. moved zip file over, deleted the cache things, installed.
all my settings were still there too


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

....


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Wow. That update was painless. I just wiped the caches, moved the .zip file into the folder and told CWM to install it. It went so fast I thought something went wrong but after booting and check the info on the tablet, it shows A3. So lets see if any of my WIFI issues disappear.
> 
> Right before doing that I restored my backup of 2.1 that I created before doing a lot of tinkering. WIFI worked fine for over a day. Then today, I saw the white WIFI icon (instead of red). Went to networks and it said I was connected to my router but I wasn't :-( And it took a long time to get to that screen so something was running in the background for the 'network' . Wish I could figure out how to 'force close' or 'reboot' just that part of the code...
> 
> ...


UPDATE: It has been multiple days since the update and my WIFI problem has NOT come back so the update was very beneficial for me. The only thing I have not been able to do is turn on AIRPLANE MODE (which I could in A2.1), so in battery use I am seeing CELL PHONE consuming power. BUT between the two, I would rather have no WIFI issue versus being able to use this mode. And I have not had to change WIFI SLEEP POLICY to 'NEVER SLEEP' -- it is working fine with the setting of sleep when screen is off. Power consumption is about the same as with A2.1 - 1.2% per hour when it is idle. I am going to stay with A3...


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Go into wireless & network settings>mobile data (bottom)> turn off enable data. This will stop the device from searching. Since I've done that my battery life has improved.


----------

